# col. 3:16/Eph (EP exegesis)



## Preach (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone know articles that deal specifically with these verses from an exegetical, and or linguistic, and or historical perspective?
Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2006)

Sure thing, Bobby. 

Quotes on Eph. 5.19 and Col. 3.16

Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter

Sing the Lord's Song! Biblical Psalms in Worship: Part IV by John W. Keddie

A Special Exegesis of Ephesians 5:19 and Colossians 3:16 by John McNaughter (see his _The Psalms in Worship_)

An Essay on Psalmody by William Romaine

Psalms or Hymns in Public Worship by H.M. Cartwright

Sermon on Psalms, Hymns and Spiritual Songs by Ronald Hanko

Chrysostom's Homily IX on Colossians 3:16

A Catechism on Praise by Alexander Blaikie

_The Psalms in Christian Worship_ by G.I. Williamson

_Psalms in Christian Worship_ by Rowland S. Ward

_The Songs of Zion_ by Michael Bushell

[Edited on 1-25-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Preach (Jan 24, 2006)

Andrew, the PB's "ace in the whole". Thanks brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Andrew, the PB's "ace in the whole". Thanks brother.



You're welcome, brother!


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jan 25, 2006)

The Singing of Psalms in the Worship of God, by G.I. Williamson

Highly recommend McNaugher and Bushell.


----------

